
Are there any actual investors in Los Angeles? - nicholasJ
I live in LA and I&#x27;m not moving. I&#x27;ve been a web developer for 15 years. I&#x27;ve risen to the top of my field and worked at the largest corporations in Los Angeles. I have what I think is an incredible and novel idea. Is there anyone I can talk to in Los Angeles? I love my city and I&#x27;m close to my aging mother. I&#x27;m not leaving, but there is a lot of money to be made with this. Will we be forever ignored in Los Angeles? Are we on our own?
======
tomcam
Tech Coast Angels are the real deal, but reality is not on your side. It's
like living in Mountain View and asking why you don't have you pick of mobile
lighting crews or craft services.

